

HTML5 Video Mysteries Explained - anm8tr
http://clubajax.org/html5-video-mysteries-explained/#ref=news.ycombinator.com

======
jokermatt999
Direct link: <http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/wa-html5video/>

No reason to link to the blog instead.

